# Japan Suggests Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls US Claims Fake



## munkle (Jun 16, 2019)

Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit

A source within the government of Japan has suggested that Israel, as well as the US itself, could be behind an attack on a Japanese tanker, according to the Japanese daily Japan Today.

In an article "Japan demands more proof from U.S. that Iran attacked tankers," the newspaper's online version reports:

If having expertise sophisticated enough to conduct the attack could be a reason to conclude that the attacker was Iran, "That would apply to the United States and Israel as well," said a source at the Foreign Ministry.

Liberal/progressive commentator Cenk Uygur of the popular program The Young Turks said on a show recently that only Israel or Saudi Arabia had motive to attack a Japanese tanker, in order to blame it on Iran, after the president of the tanker company called US claims that Iran was responsible "false." Iran has categorically denied any involvement.

Israeli hardliners have long advocated for US military action against Iran.

President Trump recently cited a video released by the Pentagon as showing what the Pentagon says is a limpit underwater mine being removed by a purported Iranian special forces crew. But observers with military backgrounds say that the video does not show a limpit mine, which is large, heavy, and conical, but magnetic ladder rungs used for climbing the sides of ships.

The president of the tanker company insists unequivocally that the ship was fired upon by "flying objects," not mines.

CBS News said:



> "Company president Yutaka Katada said Friday he believes the flying objects seen by the sailors could have been bullets. He denied any possibility of mines or torpedoes because the damage was above the ship's waterline. He called reports of a mine attack "false.""



The Washington Post in an article entitled "Trump rejects Iran’s denials that it attacked tankers, citing video released by Central Command" wrote:



> "the head of the Japanese shipping company that owns one of the targeted tankers challenged the U.S. assertion that the vessel was attacked with limpet mines. He said Friday that the crew reported it was hit by “a flying object.”"




The New York Times reported:



> "One of the tankers that were attacked in the Gulf of Oman was struck by a flying object, the ship’s Japanese operator said on Friday, expressing doubt that a mine had been attached to its hull."




In 2005 Israel publicly acknowledged carrying out a 1954 attack on American targets in the Middle East, known as the Lavon Affair, in which Israeli operatives planted bombs which were then falsely blamed on the Muslim Brotherhood.

And in 1967, in a still highly disputed incident, the crew of a US surveillance ship, the USS Liberty, say a 75 minute attack by Israeli warplanes was deliberate. The attack expended hundreds of rounds of cannon fire, rockets, napalm, machine-gun fire at lifeboats, and a torpedo from an Israeli patrol boat. It has been opined by former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, Navy Admiral Thomas Moorer, that the attack may have been intended to draw the US into war with Egypt.

The attack killed 34 US sailors and wounded hundreds of others.

The Israeli newspaper Haraatz on last May 20th ran an article entitled "Netanyahu's Iran Dilemma: Getting Trump to Act Without Putting Israel on the Front Line" states:



> "Even if Trump's instinct tells him it's best to avoid war with Iran, no one can be certain of his intentions - not even Netanyahu."



The Israeli secret service, the Mossad, previously proclaimed the slogan "by way of deception thou shalt make war." It has been changed to “without deception, a nation falls.”

In 2007, former commander of NATO and former presidential candidate General Wes Clark made waves when he told an audience that a series of regime changes had been planned by the Pentagon since even before the invasion of Iraq. Clark said a general within the Bush Administration told him before the invasion.



> And he said, "This is a memo that describes how we're going to take out seven countries in five years, starting with Iraq, and then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and, finishing off, Iran."


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2019)

Israel has a long history of staging False Flag operations in order to generate negative world opinion against its enemies.   ...


----------



## Hellokitty (Jun 16, 2019)

"Liberal/progressive commentator Cenk Uygur of the popular program The Young Turks"


----------



## depotoo (Jun 16, 2019)

Your first link, Steemit-
*Does it cost anything to post, comment, or vote?*
No. It is free to post, comment, and vote on content on steemit.com. You might even get paid for it!

*Your voice is worth something*
*Get paid for good content. Post and upvote articles on Steemit to get your share of the daily rewards pool.*



*Steemit.com is 5 months 19 days old and has a PageRank of 0 and ranking #18177 in the world with 20,355 estimated daily visits and a Net worth of $204,450 .The most visitors from United States, (second is Russia) The server location is in United States . Website is using "Nginx"*


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 16, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Your first link, Steemit-
> *Does it cost anything to post, comment, or vote?*
> No. It is free to post, comment, and vote on content on steemit.com. You might even get paid for it!
> 
> ...



The first link has a link to...Japan demands more proof from U.S. that Iran attacked tankers - Japan Today


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 16, 2019)

Israel has the most to gain from war with Iran.....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 16, 2019)

The Israeli government is just as duplicitous as the corrupt Trump administration.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 16, 2019)

Japan doesn't suggest it. "An unidentified unverified source" seems to be the basis for the fake news.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 16, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The Israeli government is just as duplicitous as the corrupt Trump administration.


At times its hard to tell the difference between the 2.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 16, 2019)

Good grief....what the hell is Steemit?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 16, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The Israeli government is just as duplicitous as the corrupt Trump administration.



But you blew Ears for eight years, Jones

You're an uneducated hack


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 16, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Japan doesn't suggest it. "An unidentified unverified source" seems to be the basis for the fake news.


You tell him, I stutter.


*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
An 'extremely credible source' has called my office and told me that @BarackObama



*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
A 'confidential source' has called my office and told me that @BarackObama


----------



## munkle (Jun 16, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Japan doesn't suggest it. "An unidentified unverified source" seems to be the basis for the fake news.



Did you lose your glasses?



> If having expertise sophisticated enough to conduct the attack could be a reason to conclude that the attacker was Iran, "That would apply to the United States and Israel as well," said *a source at the Foreign Ministry*.


 Japan demands more proof from U.S. that Iran attacked tankers - Japan Today


----------



## munkle (Jun 16, 2019)

The news source you are looking for is the very first link, Japan Today.  Are people here retarded?

Japan demands more proof from U.S. that Iran attacked tankers - Japan Today


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 16, 2019)

Interesting theory

Iran has little to gain by such an attack
Israël makes out big time


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah, that was an Israeli boat that removed the mine from the tanker after it did not explode, despite it being an Iraqi naval vessel.


----------



## munkle (Jun 16, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Japan doesn't suggest it. "An unidentified unverified source" seems to be the basis for the fake news.





SassyIrishLass said:


> Good grief....what the hell is Steemit?





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Yeah, that was an Israeli boat that removed the mine from the tanker after it did not explode, despite it being an Iraqi naval vessel.



Everything that the administration is saying about Iran, history of provocation, capability to launch an attack, general sneakiness, fits Israel to a tee.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 16, 2019)

munkle said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Japan doesn't suggest it. "An unidentified unverified source" seems to be the basis for the fake news.
> ...



Did you watch the video of the Iranian boat removing the mine?


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 16, 2019)

This seems to be great news.  Japan's got it under control...have at it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2019)

Mueller should investigate.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2019)

Antisemites are out in droves I see. Losers.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 16, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Japan doesn't suggest it. "An unidentified unverified source" seems to be the basis for the fake news.


Which, of course, is more than enough proof  for Nazis and lefties. If nothing else this thread proves 21st Century socialists and National Socialists still have Jew-hate in common.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 16, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Antisemites are out in droves I see. Losers.


Note the connection between the USMB leftards and Nazis. Curious, eh?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2019)

SAYIT said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Antisemites are out in droves I see. Losers.
> ...



It could be KSA too but no, every evil in the world people like Right Winger blame the Jews. What an asshole.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jun 17, 2019)

munkle said:


> Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> 
> A source within the government of Japan has suggested that Israel, as well as the US itself, could be behind an attack on a Japanese tanker, according to the Japanese daily Japan Today.
> 
> ...





The video of so called proof that it was the Iranians is a joke.

That video is so blurry and grainy that no one can really see what is happening or who is in the shot. The claim that it's video of Iranians removing mines from the ship is beyond insulting to anyone who has a working brain. No one goes back to the scene of the crime immediately to retrieve a mine. They come up with video yet they don't have security in place after the attack? That is so ridiculous it's insulting to intelligent people. 

I agree with the article, Saudi Arabia or Israel are responsible for this. I saw this coming last month.

I made the mistake in 2003 to believe the bush boy and Colin Powell. Mostly because we had the canceled receipts from reagan and bush the first selling chemical weapons to Iraq.

We've been through this before and it wasn't that long ago. 

Add to the fact that trump lies through his teeth just about every time he speaks. 

I won't fall for the lies again.

I have no reason to believe that Japanese businessman is lying. I believe him.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 17, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> ...




You have NO fucking idea how it pains me to agree with you that the tanker attack was more likely than not a MOSSAD false flag. It wouldn't be the first, second, third or 4th time that they have done it starting with the USS Liberty. I believe that the MOSSAD was also behind the Syrian chemical alleged attacks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> You have NO fucking idea how it pains me to agree with you that the tanker attack was more likely than not a MOSSAD false flag. It wouldn't be the first, second, third or 4th time that they have done it starting with the USS Liberty. I believe that the MOSSAD was also behind the Syrian chemical alleged attacks.



didn't you believe it was the Trilateralists Lizard People.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 17, 2019)

lol if it Was Israel they would have to operate out of an Arab country, smuggling in a torpedo, and then hitting a target with it in a very enclosed and small choke point, under the observation of several intel and military agencies, i.e. a laughable claim. It's not like Arabs are hippies and never do stupid shit, and it's not like we don't know Democrats loves them some of those Iranian Mullahs and encourage them in their terrorism and mass murders, and would love to egg them into starting a war while Trump was in office, hoping to cash in on it for themselves. The Democrats' biggest Hero himself gave the bearded little monkeys lots of untraceable cash to play with, and no telling what he and Kerry gave them in private, probably everything the CIA had they wanted to know as well.


----------



## Centrista (Jun 17, 2019)

munkle said:


> Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> 
> A source within the government of Japan has suggested that Israel, as well as the US itself, could be behind an attack on a Japanese tanker, according to the Japanese daily Japan Today.
> 
> ...


Trump thinks Iran did it


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 17, 2019)

Check out how the liberals just believe it. They are such losers.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 17, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The Israeli government is just as duplicitous as the corrupt Trump administration.


Is there anything I can say that would convince you to travel to Iran and tell them all about how gays should be married in mosques?


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 17, 2019)

Picaro said:


> lol if it Was Israel they would have to operate out of an Arab country, smuggling in a torpedo, and then hitting a target with it in a very enclosed and small choke point, under the observation of several intel and military agencies, i.e. a laughable claim. It's not like Arabs are hippies and never do stupid shit, and it's not like we don't know Democrats loves them some of those Iranian Mullahs and encourage them in their terrorism and mass murders, and would love to egg them into starting a war while Trump was in office, hoping to cash in on it for themselves...


Any conflict with Iran would likely cause voter sentiment to rally 'round the sitting POTUS yet I am convinced Trump is an America-First kinda guy who has not and would not put any American in harm's way just to insure his 2nd term. Besides, our Democrat Socialist Party is hard at work doing that for him. 
They are quite the comical clown car, no?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli government is just as duplicitous as the corrupt Trump administration.
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2019)

SAYIT said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol if it Was Israel they would have to operate out of an Arab country, smuggling in a torpedo, and then hitting a target with it in a very enclosed and small choke point, under the observation of several intel and military agencies, i.e. a laughable claim. It's not like Arabs are hippies and never do stupid shit, and it's not like we don't know Democrats loves them some of those Iranian Mullahs and encourage them in their terrorism and mass murders, and would love to egg them into starting a war while Trump was in office, hoping to cash in on it for themselves...
> ...


Not any worse than the now silent Repubs that had no problem running their mouths critiquing anything that happened when Oblama was president. Those repubs are now quite little cuckolds...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 17, 2019)

munkle said:


> Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> 
> A source within the government of Japan has suggested that Israel, as well as the US itself, could be behind an attack on a Japanese tanker, according to the Japanese daily Japan Today.
> 
> ...



*I see you took a double dose of your I Hate Jews Paranoia Meds today.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 17, 2019)

munkle said:


> Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> 
> A source within the government of Japan has suggested that Israel, as well as the US itself, could be behind an attack on a Japanese tanker, according to the Japanese daily Japan Today.
> 
> ...


Lol too bad that irans hard line morons have not even said that they are not responsible.

PS Only retards believe what the ny times says


----------



## depotoo (Jun 17, 2019)

munkle said:


> The news source you are looking for is the very first link, Japan Today.  Are people here retarded?
> 
> Japan demands more proof from U.S. that Iran attacked tankers - Japan Today


Notice it is anonymous sources...
We’ve seen that song and dance.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 17, 2019)

SAYIT said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol if it Was Israel they would have to operate out of an Arab country, smuggling in a torpedo, and then hitting a target with it in a very enclosed and small choke point, under the observation of several intel and military agencies, i.e. a laughable claim. It's not like Arabs are hippies and never do stupid shit, and it's not like we don't know Democrats loves them some of those Iranian Mullahs and encourage them in their terrorism and mass murders, and would love to egg them into starting a war while Trump was in office, hoping to cash in on it for themselves...
> ...



I think they're too stupid to realize it would help Trump, though. Given our treaty agreements in the area, he may not have a choice if the Democrats  can convince their Iranian allies to start one. They're juvenile sociopaths and could care less about human lives, revenge and racist hate is what drives them, same as it drove Hitler and his followers..


----------



## Picaro (Jun 17, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli government is just as duplicitous as the corrupt Trump administration.
> ...



So many places around the world need some Social Justice Warriors like Clayton to come and show them how it's done. Their 'talents'(snicker) are wasted out in the burbs, smoking dope and searching for kiddie porn all day.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 17, 2019)

Frannie said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> ...


Is it any wonder why Israel sees American liberal Jews, in the same way they label the Jews that worked for the NAZIS?

They called them KAPOS.

Kapos – The Holocaust Explained: Designed for schools






Something else ignored by our beloved educators who rewrite history in order to enslave the minds of the young.

The same they ignore the black slave owners in this country, the blacks that fought voluntarily for the confederates, the vast number of Native American tribes that owned slaves and fought for the confederacy along with the Trans Sahara slave trade and the Barbary Coast slave trade.

We have nothing but fucking dupes parroting their simplistic bullshit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 17, 2019)

munkle said:


> Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> 
> A source within the government of Japan has suggested that Israel, as well as the US itself, could be behind an attack on a Japanese tanker, according to the Japanese daily Japan Today.
> 
> ...



*A source within the government of Japan has suggested that Israel, as well as the US itself, could be behind an attack on a Japanese tanker, according to the Japanese daily Japan Today.*

The source, identified only as Tinmore, said...………..


----------



## Frannie (Jun 17, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> ...


So Japan is accusing the usa of attacking its ships.....

You went into a time warp, try zoloft to get out


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 17, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


YOU ARE A FUCKING IGNORANT LOSER. YOU OBVIOUSLY KNOW NOTHING ABOUT HISTORY YOU FUCKING LOSER.

HERE IS A QUESTION YOU FUCKING LOSER. WHY HAS ISRAEL NAMED A TRAIN STATION AFTER TRUMP IF HE IS A NAZI?

WANT TO TRY TO CHALLENGE ME ON WHAT KAPOS WERE YOU FUCKING LOSER? THAT IS WHAT I THOUGHT YOU FUCKING LOSER.

YOU DUMB FUCKING LOSER. YOU DUMB FUCKING IGNORANT LOSER.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 17, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


I love it when I trigger Adolphs kid

Bye the Netenyahoo just named a new golan heights settlement after Trump.  Biden is funneling cruse missiles to the palistinians to nuke it


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Jun 17, 2019)

munkle said:


> Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> 
> A source within the government of Japan has suggested that Israel, as well as the US itself, could be behind an attack on a Japanese tanker, according to the Japanese daily Japan Today.
> 
> ...



Actually, all the individual has said is that the rationale being used (they have the capability of pulling off the attack) is insufficient for accusing Iran, as it would equally apply to many others, such as the US or Israel. The whole point of the statement isn't to accuse Israel. It's to point out that the information provided is inadequate.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 17, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> ...



*So the US put Iranian Mines on a Japanese Freighter, detonated them, then forgot to detonate one, then high jacked an Iranian Revolutionary Guard Patrol Boat, got a bunch of Iranian Uniforms, and dressed US Soldiers up in them, Shot a missile at a Drone so they could sneak in the dead of night to retrieve The Mine they left behind without being seen, which has their fingerprints all over it..and sped away with the mine in The Iranian Revolutionary Guard Patrol Boat..for what reason?
*
*You really are a dumb bleach blond bimbo.*


----------



## Rocko (Jun 17, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> ...



Um did you see the video?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 17, 2019)

If I"m not mistaken, Iran retrieved the mine from the tanker.  why would they know it was there?


----------



## Frannie (Jun 17, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> ...


I think your lawyer michael avesnotti was involved


----------



## Frannie (Jun 17, 2019)

jc456 said:


> If I"m not mistaken, Iran retrieved the mine from the tanker.  why would they know it was there?


Obviously because Israel informs Iran of where it stores all of its mines


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 17, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Japan doesn't suggest it. "An unidentified unverified source" seems to be the basis for the fake news.


Ohhh more Democrat lies.  It figures.  The deflection is right out of the Kerry shitstain obama cookbook.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 17, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Antisemites are out in droves I see. Losers.


The forum filth wants it to be Israel SO bad.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 17, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> Check out how the liberals just believe it. They are such losers.




These are not liberals, simply human excrement.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Jun 17, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...



Pay attention. The topic here is whether Japan is accusing Israel of possibly being behind the tanker attack. The answer is no, they are not making such an accusation. It was one official, and his statement is not an assertion that Israel was behind the attacks. His statement was challenging the adequacy of the basis for accusing Iran. Japan is not accusing Israel. Japan does not have any evidence that implicates Israel. There is no indication at this time that anyone has any evidence that would implicate Israel.


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2019)

munkle said:


> Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> 
> A source within the government of Japan has suggested that Israel, as well as the US itself, could be behind an attack on a Japanese tanker, according to the Japanese daily Japan Today.
> 
> ...


Like Israel could fuck up something that badly.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 17, 2019)

Frannie said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > If I"m not mistaken, Iran retrieved the mine from the tanker.  why would they know it was there?
> ...



Except the Japanese say it was a magnetic ladder that was removed, not a mine.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 17, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...



That is badly misinformed.

There were no mines.
The US claimed torpedoes, for which there is no evidence at all.
Then the US claimed mines, but clearly there were mines, the dents were well above water level, and the thing removed by the Iranians was a magnetic ladder, NOT a mine.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 17, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


On his last day in office, Obama tried to send millions of dollars to the terrorist entity to help them destroy Istral.

On his first day in office, Trump cancelled iy . I wouldn't say I necessarily became a  fan of Trump that day, but I sure respected what he did .


----------



## Frannie (Jun 17, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The same paranoid schi
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> ...


Wrong Obama did send 4 billion to iran, because he is a crazy kenyan muslim


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 17, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Israel has the most to gain from war with Iran.....



Or Saudi Arabia or Kuwait or Russia... 

That was NOT a mine.. It was 6 to 10 feet ABOVE the water line... That's all I know about the deceptions going on here...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 17, 2019)

Also the captain of the tanker might be right about "being fired upon".. Because if someone hung mines on the hull above the water level, they COULD be set off with small arms fire or patrol boat guns..


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 17, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > The same paranoid schi
> ...


I am not wrong at all.

Obama attempted to send millions to the Palestinians on his last day in office and Trump cancelled it on his first.

Look it up.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 17, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> ...



You just had to prove you are a world-class moron, didn't you?

The boat was clearly Iranian.  Don't you think they tracked where it returned to shore?

The mine was clearly removed by the crew of the boat.

The video was taken at long range by an aircraft.  Didn't see that did you?

The Iranians knew that if the failed limpet mine was discovered, it would be a huge billboard pointing at who was responsible.  They had to take a chance to recover it when it did not blow! As a result, the Iranian boat became the billboard!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 17, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has the most to gain from war with Iran.....
> ...



You don't know shit about mines do you?


----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2019)

I could say so many things about this False Flag... but I will keep my mouth firmly shut.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 18, 2019)

skye said:


> I could say so many things about this False Flag... but I will keep my mouth firmly shut.



If you think this is a  false flag, that would be extremely advisable.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 18, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Also the captain of the tanker might be right about "being fired upon".. Because if someone hung mines on the hull above the water level, they COULD be set off with small arms fire or patrol boat guns..



No, look at the images.
You can see dents in the hull where it had been hit by projectiles.
And hanging mines above the water line makes no sense.
What would hold them on, and how could you place them there?
Mines underwater make more sense because then the ship sinks.
The explosive force is greater because it has water pressure added to it.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 18, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...



The Norwegians and Japanese already explained this.
There was no limpet mine that was removed by the Iranians.
It was an magnetic ladder, and they asked the Iranians to help remove it.

Do you think anyone would be foolish enough to try to defuse and remove an unexplored mine from the hull of a moving ship?  Nobody would be that brave or stupid.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 18, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Millions are peanuts.
We give Palestine about $200 million a year, and that just barely pays for their sanitation bill.
We give Israel over $5 billion a years, and while that still is not much compared to what the budget of any country it, that does buy a lot of lobbying in the US.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 18, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > You have NO fucking idea how it pains me to agree with you that the tanker attack was more likely than not a MOSSAD false flag. It wouldn't be the first, second, third or 4th time that they have done it starting with the USS Liberty. I believe that the MOSSAD was also behind the Syrian chemical alleged attacks.
> ...



What are "Lizard People", Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie? Are you referring to leftards such as yourself? I have no doubt that you have snake-like features. You came into this world a gutless coward and you will be buried as one. Sucks to be you, Joseph. You are not even 1/10th of the man that you lamely attempt to pass yourself off as here. 

(snicker)


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 18, 2019)

The Japanese clearly do not want our involvement.  Let the Iranians do what they want.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 21, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel has a long history of staging False Flag operations in order to generate negative world opinion against its enemies.   ...


Muslims have a habit of living up to those opinions


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 21, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Japanese clearly do not want our involvement.  Let the Iranians do what they want.



The Japanese have a vested interest in appeasing Iran.  Their oil comes from the Persian Gulf and any conflict there will hurt their economy.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Your first link, Steemit-
> ...


Did you bother to read it?

That link does not say in any form whatsoever that Israel could be behind the attacks.  That is taking a statement made to refute the complexity as pointing to Iran and instead making it a claim that Israel may have been the source.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Amazing.

It is flatly treasonous to disbelieve US intelligence.

Until they say something that you don't want to hear that is....


----------



## sartre play (Jun 22, 2019)

Who ever what ever, just no war.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 22, 2019)

Well, the terrorist fans' spin has moved on to new snivels and fake talking points; NPR trotted out their usual lineup of terrorist apologists to spout the new propaganda that* 'Trump is threatening a war over a crummy little unmanned drone getting shot down'*, now, so they've already moved on to the next daily lie. Nothing to see here any more.

Terrorists are never at fault in DNC Land.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

munkle said:


> Japan Suggests Even Israel Could be Behind Tanker Attack, as President of Company Calls Pentagon Report Fake — Steemit
> 
> A source within the government of Japan has suggested that Israel, as well as the US itself, could be behind an attack on a Japanese tanker, according to the Japanese daily Japan Today.
> 
> ...




Sooo Israel is creating events that can be blamed on Iran in order to give the U.S. a reason to destroy Iran and do them a favor?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Well, the terrorist fans' spin has moved on to new snivels and fake talking points; NPR trotted out their usual lineup of terrorist apologists to spout the new propaganda that* 'Trump is threatening a war over a crummy little unmanned drone getting shot down'*, now, so they've already moved on to the next daily lie. Nothing to see here any more.
> 
> Terrorists are never at fault in DNC Land.



Trump himself said that the drone being shot down is not equal to an attack that will kill innocent people.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 22, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the terrorist fans' spin has moved on to new snivels and fake talking points; NPR trotted out their usual lineup of terrorist apologists to spout the new propaganda that* 'Trump is threatening a war over a crummy little unmanned drone getting shot down'*, now, so they've already moved on to the next daily lie. Nothing to see here any more.
> ...



So it's Trump telling NPR's terrorist apologists what to say??? As usual your spin has nothing to do with what I said, so why cite my post if you're not going to address what it says? This is another reason why you deviants have no credibility any more.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



I'm not sure what you are babbling on about, but it is on video where Trump says he called off the air strike because he didn't think one unmanned drone being shot down was worth going to war with Iran and killing innocent civilians.  He agreed with many people on this forum that said the drone was not worth going to war with Iran.

Trump Iran strike: "Cocked and loaded" to strike Iran, Trump says he called off operation when told 150 would likely die - CBS News

Here is video of him saying it...  no opinions, no spin, just the words straight from his mouth.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 22, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Amazing.
> 
> It is flatly treasonous to disbelieve US intelligence.
> 
> Until they say something that you don't want to hear that is....



That seems to work both ways.  There is no shortage of threads on this forum telling us the Intel community is part of the "Deep State" and is thus not trustworthy...

but all of a sudden they are beyond reproach and to even question their claims is unreasonable


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing.
> ...


Hence why I brought it up.  It is those people that hold them in high regard that are questioning them now.  

They need a mirror.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 22, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



but the people that are not questioning them now when before they were the enemy of the state do not need a mirror?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Oh yes they do.  ON those threads when they are acting the fool and trying to state the intelligence agencies got it all wrong with Russia.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 22, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



My point is your left wing degenerate media is presenting that as their own spin, and not that they got it form Trump. Too bad they fail,  then saturate an hour with assorted Iranian Mullah loving scum blathering on and on about what an unstable warmonger Trump is. I realize you probably going to be doing the same thing soon, being too dense to do otherwise.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 22, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Yes. Whenever some scum or other do something, they automatically run around posting anti- U.S. garbage, no matter what, continue to do so until their leaders change to another story, then repeat. Only idiots or dishonest hacks think it was anybody else but Iranians, and they are doing so to help Democrats.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 22, 2019)

munkle said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Japan doesn't suggest it. "An unidentified unverified source" seems to be the basis for the fake news.
> ...


Permanent Ignore asshole!
We already have enough idiots here.


----------



## cnm (Jun 22, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It could be KSA too but no, every evil in the world people like Right Winger blame the Jews. What an asshole.


Has someone blamed you? Are you Israeli?


----------



## cnm (Jun 22, 2019)

jc456 said:


> If I"m not mistaken, Iran retrieved the mine from the tanker. why would they know it was there?


Do you have a military background?



munkle said:


> But observers with military backgrounds say that the video does not show a limpit mine, which is large, heavy, and conical, but magnetic ladder rungs used for climbing the sides of ships.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 22, 2019)

cnm said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > It could be KSA too but no, every evil in the world people like Right Winger blame the Jews. What an asshole.
> ...



Me? Personally? No.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...




How do you spin it!?!?  The only spin is that he would say something so stupid like that a general would come to him with a plan of retaliation without an estimated number of causalities already written in it... and that HE would be the one to think of it and have to ask.  He is embellishing the story to try and make himself look even better.  If he wants to make himself look good, he' fire John Bolton and tell Lindsey Graham to shut the fuck up about threatening to destroy Iran.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 22, 2019)

cnm said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > If I"m not mistaken, Iran retrieved the mine from the tanker. why would they know it was there?
> ...


What does that have to do with my question?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 22, 2019)

cnm said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > It could be KSA too but no, every evil in the world people like Right Winger blame the Jews. What an asshole.
> ...


Why does that matter?

Are you one of those who believe if you didn’t play the game you can’t comment on it, guy?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 22, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has the most to gain from war with Iran.....
> ...


What was it then? And why did the Iranians go get the one that didn’t explode?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 22, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has the most to gain from war with Iran.....
> ...



*That was NOT a mine.. It was 6 to 10 feet ABOVE the water line..*

Limpet mines can't be placed above the water line?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 22, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You didn't comment on my recent post asking YOU how those mines were placed above the water while that ship was underway.. I gave you a plausible explanation.. You read it.. You had no CLUE how to answer it so you went back to one of my first posts to deflect...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 22, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Also the captain of the tanker might be right about "being fired upon".. Because if someone hung mines on the hull above the water level, they COULD be set off with small arms fire or patrol boat guns..
> ...



*And hanging mines above the water line makes no sense.*

Not if you're trying to set the oil on fire.
*
What would hold them on,*

Limpet mines are magnetic.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 22, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



OK Adm.. Owe you an apology.. Just logged on and realized this site had to shed about 3 days of content for some reason.. Pretty sure about 3 or 4 days of content have just vanished..   Admiral Rockwell Tory


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Wouldn't it be pretty easy to figure out if it was a mine or not?  Go through the area and look for any other mines... I seriously doubt Iran sat out ONE mine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 22, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Wouldn't it be pretty easy to figure out if it was a mine or not?  Go through the area and look for any other mines... I seriously doubt Iran sat out ONE mine.





They weren't like these, floating in the water...….


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be pretty easy to figure out if it was a mine or not?  Go through the area and look for any other mines... I seriously doubt Iran sat out ONE mine.
> ...



Well that makes it even less likely, being the kind that divers would have to swim up to a moving vessel, somehow reach 10 feet out of the water and attach them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 22, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



How tall is the Iranian boat? 
If it pulled alongside, how high up could they reach to attach a magnetic mine to the side?
10 feet up doesn't seem difficult at all. 
Not divers, not attaching below the waterline.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The pictures that were taken was supposed to be of an Iranian boat that came up alongside to take off an unexploded mine.  I don't think they said a boat was there when one went off, in fact the sailors said they saw what appeared as gun fire instead.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 22, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



It'd be stupid to attach the mine and then sit there when it went off.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



As much that has been going on in the area, it would take some seriously great work by Iran to attach those mines from a boat without the tanker or even the U.S. with their eyes in the area not to catch it.  Not impossible, but why would they send another boat to come take off the unexploded one?  The US was somehow able to catch them taking it off in a video.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I would assume that the instant a ship is attacked in those waters that every surveillance asset that we, and others, have in the area would be pointed right at those incidents.

How is that even remotely unreasonable?

They take off the one that failed because with that in hand there is zero question who placed it.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That sounds like a good reason and all... except how in the hell would they NOT think that after the first one exploded that there wouldn't be eyes all over the tanker, and that they would be caught on film coming back to take off the unexploded one or do a second attack to make sure the tanker sinks.

Was the tanker that had the unexploded mine taken off of it the first or second tanker that was attacked?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Rock and hard place.

It is easier to deny a photo (particularly one that you can not be sure exists) - as they have done - than it is to refute material evidence.  

Not sure about the order.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Even if they left the unexploded one on there, they could have said they had sold mines to other countries or had some stolen, and it could have been them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 22, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



*As much that has been going on in the area, it would take some seriously great work by Iran to attach those mines from a boat without the tanker or even the U.S. with their eyes in the area not to catch it.*

We caught them trying to take one off. So what?
Maybe they attached it before dawn?

* Not impossible, but why would they send another boat to come take off the unexploded one? * 

Maybe it had incriminating parts?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


And it would have been a weaker position. 

It is irrelevant anyway - opining on what the beast method to cover up the bombs is not relevant.  The crux of this thread is a blatant falsehood, as already pointed out, and I cannot see a single reason here to disbelieve virtually every national intelligence agency minus the one that has the most to lose (Japan) that this bombing was perpetrated by someone else.

And Japan did not even make that claim - they just want more proof.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Is it likely that a country pulled it off in an attempt to frame Iran to escalate tensions?  No.  Is it possible?  Yes it has been done before.  You can't automatically right it off as a falsehood.  Israel has proven that they would do almost anything to have Iran get destroyed short of doing it on their own.  They won't attack others unless the ones they are attacking is armed with just rocks and bottles.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Iran could easily say that just because the mine is Iranian made, doesn't mean they put it there.  They sell them to other countries and groups, and have had some stolen by militant groups.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No one automatically wrote it off.  US INTELLIGENCE MADE THE DETERMINATION THAT IT WAS IRAN.  Other intelligence agencies agreed.  One that I know of wants more proof.

Why are you purposefully misstating the facts here?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



And the U.S. government has never been wrong?  If you want to believe what other country's care about... well many other country's don't trust the U.S. government RIGHT NOW, because of Trump, Bolton, and others poor record of telling the truth.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 23, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You don't know that the mines were placed on the ship while underway.  I don't assume.  I state facts.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 23, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 24, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


This has nothing to do with anything being discussed.  I have never stated they cant get it wrong - something you have decided to avoid is stating WHY you even think they got it wrong here.  At this point I have to assume that it is nothing more than partisan blindness.  

Further, stating most intelligence agencies don't trust us really undermines your point anyway because in this they agree with us in this except Japan - once again the single actor with much to protect here.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 24, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



It's pretty obvious why they would get it wrong, they are not going to go against anything Israel says or does.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 24, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


As I said - partisan blindness.

You don't believe it because you have already attached nefarious purposes to actors that you have no idea about.  Nothing we know about this points to anyone other than Iran and yet you reject the worlds conclusion that they are behind it because somehow you just know what the intentions of foreign nations are.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 24, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



What the fuck is partisan blindness about this?  Do you realize there are A LOT of Republicans that don't want war with Iran either, despite the fact John Bolton has been wanting to for over 20 years?

I'm starting to think you don't know what some of these words mean, like 'partisan.'


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 24, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


About disbelieving intelligence just because it does not agree with your pre positioned political stance?

I wonder.  

Almost no one wants war with Iran - and I never made the contention that anyone does.  Yet ANOTHER straw man you have raised while failing to address A SINGLE POINT OR QUESTION I HAVE RAISED.  

Clearly you are not able to put forth even one single reason that you think US intelligence is incorrect here.  If not partisan hackery then why are you unable to even address the basis of any contention you have made?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 24, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



So they were attached in PORT in Saudi or Kuwait??? Or did they stop en route to make it easier??


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 25, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I do not have the facts regarding when it was attached and neither do you.

All you have demonstrated is that you have no understanding of the situation and how it was conducted by Iran.  True?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 25, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Being against useless wars is not a political stance, it is a smart one.

So... the intelligence people are smart and right now, but when they said and investigated about the Russians they were off-base and part of a deep state?  THAT'S PARTISAN.  As I said, you don't know what partisan is.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 25, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No, I trusted the intelligence there as well because, well, I don't view them through a partisan blinder.  

You are digging yourself deeper by simply assuming that I buy into the same partisan shit you do.  Go ahead - find a post where I decry the 'deep state.'  Find where I claim they are after Trump.  

And being against useless wars?  Where the fuck did that come in.  Where have I supported war with Iran?  What does that have to do with a damn thing stated thus far.  You are so all over the place there is not a coherent though in your posts anymore.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 25, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...




Not wanting to be in a useless war is my ONLY position on this matter.  I have not totally made up my mind if I believe this administration and what they TELL US that the intelligence agencies finds are.  

When you have one of Trump's head advisers wanting war with Iran for so many years, it is pretty hard to ignore it when questionable events start happening.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I do not have the facts regarding when it was attached and neither do you.



That's true.. But you knocked me by ridiculing the possibility that it was done en route.. And YET to suppose otherwise requires a whole NEW LEVEL of operation to attach those mines..


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 25, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Yes, so questionable that every agency advising Trump says use a kinetic response to Iran taking out our drone and Trump refuses to do so.  He is such a war monger that guy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 26, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have the facts regarding when it was attached and neither do you.
> ...



No.  You do not understand the topic at all.  I suggest you give up.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 26, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Yes. The MSM of course is still spinning it as if Trump almost set off WW III and had to be pulled back n stuff. Noted liars like Lewdog of course are just here to  parrot whatever nonsense they're told to, and hiding behind their phony 'Anti-WAr N Stuff' slogans, as if that's some sort of magical chant that makes them 'Speshul'.


----------



## surada (Aug 23, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel has a long history of staging False Flag operations in order to generate negative world opinion against its enemies.   ...



Operation Susannah (the Lavon Affair) was to stop Eisenhower from financing the construction of the Aswan Dam. It worked  and by the time the treachery came to light, the Soviets were financing the Aswan.. It lead to the Suez Crisis.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 23, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Yeah, that was an Israeli boat that removed the mine from the tanker after it did not explode, despite it being an Iraqi naval vessel.



Can't be a mine that high above the water.
In fact, something that high can't even do much damage since even if it made a hole, no water could get in..
It was also too small to harm a ship that large.
These days, tankers are double hull, so it would have have to be about 4 times that size in order to harm a ship that big.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 17, 2021)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Israel has the most to gain from war with Iran.....


I was wondering where the Pollack was


----------

